# Startup company in need of manufacture



## Sir Royulti (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello folks, 
We are a startup fashion company out of Virginia, and i was looking for a company that could produce my garments. We are looking to produce a full range of items from hats and shirts to sweatsuits and jackets. Because we are a startup company we are looking for a trustworthy company with low minimums, fair pricing, and quality materials. If anyone here could help me in any way i would be greatly in your debt. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChrisA (Nov 16, 2007)

Try FashionLab


----------



## capitoldesign (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello

I can help you out why don[t you tell me a littl about what your doing.


----------



## Sir Royulti (Nov 29, 2007)

Capitoldesign, i need evrything from, shirt production to screenprint all the way down to labels and hangtags. I would say we are more of a casual urban streetwear, kind of a lrg meets blac label type of thing! I am looking for a certain fit and quality feel. Im just stuck right now trying to find a company that will work with my low minimums.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

You mail box is full . Delete some of your pm's


----------



## capitoldesign (Jul 23, 2007)

that is what I was wanting t know how low of min or you talking about. Is there a budget. I do not know how much you are selling these items for but is it going to be profitable. what do you want printed on them?

gregg


----------



## Sir Royulti (Nov 29, 2007)

I would say about 50. A lot of my designs use different cut and sew techniques so i would expect that may inflate the price a bit. Im completely new to the business but i guess i would expect to pay around $10.00 a t-shirt, maybe more for other items such as swaeters with pockets. I dont really have a budget but im not too scraped for cash either so with pricing im willing to work together as long as i can maintain a reasonable mark-up. As far as what i want printed on them, that varies but for the most part maybe 4 color or less designs. Sometimes stripes, maybe vintage dyes(kind of the ed hardy look). Im planning for a fullscale fashion brand so the sky is kind of the limit.

P.S. SK i cleared my mailbox


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

